# Polls are IMPORTANT!! Please vote!!



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I do polls if they appear in recent posts. I don't go to the posts section or hunt them down.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, I CAN'T vote ( inthis instance) because i DO vote ( when I see the polls). lol


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Well, I CAN'T vote ( inthis instance) because i DO vote ( when I see the polls). lol


Well it's there someone (noey I guess) voted before your post?!? Please don't give up. Try again in a few minutes. Maybe the forum is having problems...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like all the answers are geared towards nonvoters.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Looks like all the answers are geared towards nonvoters.


Well it's early days!! Maybe other members have better things to do on a Friday evening (unlike us!! )


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I too vote...DOG you need an I VOTE item!!


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

I voted A. 

If the site changes and I don't like it I can just bugger off!

I don't go on the UK bit much cos it's too cliquey. everyone knows everyone elses real names, dogs names and inside leg measurements!

I do a manual job that doesn't involve a computer so only log on when I can, which aint everyday.

:wave:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a bit confused. I do vote when the poll is something that I have an opinion on or knowledge of. Was there a poll posted that was ignored by most of the members?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I've added: *I do vote!* option.

BTW. I never check who voted pro or against. Only I have that option (I believe super mods may have - I have to check), but I never cared to find out where or how to do it. It's somewhere in admin panel. I've seen it once as an option, so I know it's possible, but believe it or not, I never (not a single time) looked at who voted what, as I don't care as much about that, as about the overall numbers (percentage) whenever there is a poll created.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I vote if I have an opinion either way on the topic.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We SuperMods can not see who voted for anything.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> We SuperMods can not see who voted for anything.


So, it's only me who has that option and as I said, I don't care... :bowl:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The most obvious option is not on the poll: I just missed it. 

I don't scan the polls every day to see what's been added, so I don't answer all of them. If I do see one that concerns me, I do vote.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I vote when I see a poll that I have an opinion on.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Joe said:


> I've added: *I do vote!* option.
> 
> BTW. I never check who voted pro or against. Only I have that option (I believe super mods may have - I have to check), but I never cared to find out where or how to do it. It's somewhere in admin panel. I've seen it once as an option, so I know it's possible, but believe it or not, I never (not a single time) looked at who voted what, as I don't care as much about that, *as about the overall numbers (percentage)* whenever there is a poll created.


Thank you Joe!! I voted *I DO VOTE*.. Somehow I always seem to miss the most important one...

I hope members read what you wrote *about not caring about who vote what!! *You need an overall percentage of active members which you are not getting. Did they know you don't CARE or check who voted pro or against?

PS: And if you only care about the overall numbers (percentage) whenever there is a poll created (see below how your poll scored).




paula bedard said:


> I'm a bit confused. I do vote when the poll is something that I have an opinion on or knowledge of. Was there a poll posted that was ignored by most of the members?


Well regarding Joe’s post:
*Experience Ranking, User Reputation – Poll*
14/06/09 – 17/06/09 – Only 95 active members voted!

Although I was against both features a member stated that less than 10% of the active members voted ....and what.... just over 1% of total members voted.

(And the above poll was preceeded by two other posts in the admin section dated the 3//06/09 so every active members knew the above poll was coming).

PS: I have a feeling this post is turning against DOG when it was trying to help!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Joe said:


> I've added: *I do vote!* option.
> 
> BTW. I never check who voted pro or against. Only I have that option (I believe super mods may have - I have to check), but I never cared to find out where or how to do it. It's somewhere in admin panel. I've seen it once as an option, so I know it's possible, but believe it or not, I never (not a single time) looked at who voted what, as I don't care as much about that, as about the overall numbers (percentage) whenever there is a poll created.


 
The results are all that SHOULD matter, and personally, I don't think _any_one should be able to see how someone voted - Supermod or otherwise. And honestly, knowing that someone can makes me think twice now about ever voting...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Dog said:


> Thank you Joe!! I voted *I DO VOTE*.. Somehow I always seem to miss the most important one...
> 
> I hope members read what you wrote *about not caring about who vote what!! *You need an overall percentage of active members which you are not getting. Did they know you don't CARE or check who voted pro or against?
> 
> ...


* I don't think members or even Joe understood my intention when I created this poll!! Isn't the above self explanatory?*


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

_I do vote when I see the poll, and the subject matter is something I am interested in or have something to add. The problem with the poll set up, it tends to get lost with everything else going on with the board at times._


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I vote when I have an opinion one way or the other. Sometimes I don't have strong feelings about a topic so it doesn't make sense to me to vote.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Joe said:


> So, it's only me who has that option and as I said, I don't care... :bowl:


 
Perfect, because as I said, it is the _results _that matter, not who voted what.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

cham said:


> _I do vote when I see the poll, and the subject matter is something I am interested in or have something to add. *The problem with the poll set up, it tends to get lost with everything else going on with the board at times*._


I understand that. But in a "hypothetical" situation if this forum was mine, I would ensure that as many members as possible vote on polls that 
*I generate*... 

I would probably again, in a hypothetical situation, ensure that my POLLS stay at the top of the *TOP 10 STATS* at all time (whether someone updates/votes or not).... That way no active members can say, "they didn't see it".

95 votes was very low indeed!! That is my piece of silver for tonight.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I am just goofy... any chance I get, I vote for something. I like seeing how others vote just out of curiosity. I think it's fun


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

OK here's my major problem with all posts including polls.

I visit here daily, but there are so many posts I still miss many of them. I always expand the "top 10 posts" to "view more, but I still miss a lot of posts.

I would vote on most all polls if I were to see them.

Maybe there is already a way to do it and I haven't run across the option, but it would be nice if I could see ALL unread posts when I come to the forum. I hate missing things.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

If I see one I will vote, many times it is just fun!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

It's not that I don't like the poll section. I just never check it out. I usually only have time to hit the new threads sections anymore.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I understand everyone's point of view but POLLS from admin are not FUN. 

They help Joe to add or remove features. And help the run of this wonderful GR forum. I appreciate it tha he takes the time to create them and ask our opinions as (paying or non paying) members. 

I think that POLLS from admin should be like STICKIES. Remain at the top of "top 10 sats" until votes are over.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

What I do for this is at the top of the page in the navigational menu is a link "new posts" if you click on that it will show you all the posts since you last logged out. And it will keep them all there until you log out again. 



Sucker For Gold said:


> OK here's my major problem with all posts including polls.
> 
> I visit here daily, but there are so many posts I still miss many of them. I always expand the "top 10 posts" to "view more, but I still miss a lot of posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

If I care strongly one way or another about some issue I will vote. But truly I wanted to give more time to the "reputation experience" bar, before I made up my mind.

So when Joe decided to end it...I was still trying to weigh in my mind if it was beneficial or not.

I was just trying not to jump on the yay or nay bandwagon without giving it a shot first.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> If I care strongly one way or another about some issue I will vote. But truly I wanted to give more time to the "reputation experience" bar, before I made up my mind.
> 
> So when Joe decided to end it...I was still trying to weigh in my mind if it was beneficial or not.
> 
> I was just trying not to jump on the yay or nay bandwagon without giving it a shot first.


I understand that you wanted more time to play with the "reputation experience" bar but as I stated somewhere in this post.

Joe's poll was preceeded by two other posts in the admin section dated the 3/06/09 so every active members had time to "play" and knew the poll was coming.

Experience Ranking, User Reputation – Poll
14/06/09 – 17/06/09 – Only 95 active members voted!


----------

